#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Traveling Waves power system analysis free lecture notes download

## pranav90

Sine wave pattern proceeds to move in uninterrupted fashion until it experiences an additional wave along the medium and until it experiences a boundary with another medium . This kind of wave pattern that has been seen traveling through a medium is sometimes called a traveling wave .





  Similar Threads: Analysis of ideal transformer  power system analysis free lecture notes download Sequence Networks power system analysis power system analysis free lecture notes download Real and Reactive power power system analysis free lecture notes pdf download Real and reactive power injected in a bus power system analysis free lecture notes download Traveling waves on transmission systems pdf notes free download

----------


## wisehunk

Are you fukin kiddin me........You should play your games somewhere else, kid!!
God will bury you in the deadliest grave, for doing such a sinful act.
Do you call this single page as notes, i mean what planet are you living on, f*cker..!!
I can surely say that you are the worst electrical engineer i've ever been in contact with.
F*cker..!!

----------

